# ni son todos los que están ni están todos los que son



## fragolina86

*ni son todos los que están ni están todos los que son
*Buongiorno a tutti!
Sempre alle prese con l'intervista sulla discoccupazione che sembra non finire mai, ho trovato quest'espressione che mi sembra una frase fatta ma di cui non riesco a trovare una corrispondenza in italiano. Su WR ho trovato solo una discussione sul forum francese-spagnolo ma non conoscendo una parola di francese... 
Spero possiate aiutarmi... di nuovo!
Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## sabrinita85

Ciao Fragolina...
Ma domandine più semplici no, eh?

Ho letto il thread nella parte francese-spagnolo e pare che questa espressione era utilizzata soprattutto per riferirsi ai *manicomi*.
Azzardo una traduzione letterale... in realtà dubito che in italiano esista qualcosa di simile. 

_*Non sono tutti matti quelli che stanno qui, né stanno qui tutti quelli che sono matti.*

_Ovviamente nella tua frase i matti non ci sono, ma è per capire un attimo a cosa si riferiva orginariamente la frase.


Magari mettici lo spezzone completo del paragrafo!
Così, in base al contesto, proviamo a giostrarla...


----------



## fragolina86

Alla domanda: Quanti disoccupati ci sono in Spagna?
L'intervistato risponde: Yo siempre digo que... _ni son todos los que están ni están todos los que son_.
Buio totale!


----------



## mimmi

Ciao Fragolina,

io credo che voglia dire che il numero dei disoccupati che esiste in Spagna comprende sia persone che stanno ricevendo il sussidio di disoccupazione (el paro) e magari sono liberi professionisti, freelance, gente che lavora in nero (ni son todos los que están)e che quindi non dovrebbero considerarsi disoccupati come tali e, soprattutto, non devrebbero ricevere l'aiuto economico, sia che si dovrebbero includere altre persone che non hanno lavoro, ma di cui, per un motivo o per un altro, le statistiche di disoccupazione non tengono conto (ni están todos los que son)....aiuto..

Credo che sia una forma un poco ironica di parlare della disoccupazione in Spagna, di quanta gente si approfitta del sussidio, potendo lavorare perfettamente...e io ne conosco uno!!

Spero di essere stata utile.

Mimmi


----------



## sabrinita85

> Alla domanda: Quanti disoccupati ci sono in Spagna?
> L'intervistato risponde: Yo siempre digo que... _ni son todos los que están ni están todos los que son_.
> Buio totale!


Hehehe, eh sì... proprio buio! :O

È difficile renderla in italiano, la traduzione più letterale possibile è:
_*Non sono disoccupati tutti quelli che stanno qui, né stanno qui tutti quelli che sono disoccupati.*_

Però effettivamente non ha molto senso...
Questa traduzione è per lavoro o per un prof? Nel secondo caso saresti quasi salva


----------



## fragolina86

Grazie mimmi, indubbiamente il senso è quello ma purtroppo ho bisogno di una traduzione dato che questi brani dovrò portarli ad un esame. 
Ti ringrazio comunque molto per la tua perfetta spiegazione. 



sabrinita85 said:


> Questa traduzione è per lavoro o per un prof? Nel secondo caso saresti quasi salva



Sto preparando un esame e ho questo dossier formato da diversi brani su diversi argomenti da tradurre. Le domande consisteranno nella traduzione simultanea di stralci di questi brani. Ecco perché mi serve una traduzione per lo meno passabile! 

Secondo voi qualcosa del genere potrebbe andare?

_Quelli che ci sono non sono nè tutti, nè quelli che dovrebbero essere._

In effetti, in riferimento a quanto detto da mimmi, nella frase successiva parla di _disoccupati autentici_, quindi la sua spiegazione era assolutamente perfetta!


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhmmm
Senti, ma se gli butti in mezzo un proverbio italiano, tipo: *Non tutti i pazzi stanno al manicomio*? (Che è il proverbio più vicino alla frase originale)
Alla fine anche chi parla si serve dell'interpretazione del pubblico... Non per forza devi dare una spiegazione, basta che rendi la frase, no?


----------



## fragolina86

Alla fine il lavoro di traduzione è una cosa che sto facendo io visto che in teoria tutto dovrebbe essere un po' all'arrembaggio! Comunque sia mi lascerò la doppia opzione... Grazie mille per l'aiuto!


----------



## mimmi

Ciao Sabrinita, scusami se lo dico, ma il proverbio italiano non mi sembra molto adatto visto il contesto e visto il tipo di esame..

Allora, se parla di disoccupati autentici: "non tutti quelli che ci sono, sono disoccupati, né ci sono tutti quelli che lo sono (disoccupati)"
E' una traduzione simultanea, no?..poi magari la spieghi con altre parole..

Mimmi


----------



## fragolina86

mimmi said:


> "non tutti quelli che ci sono, sono disoccupati, né ci sono tutti quelli che lo sono (disoccupati)"



Ecco, penso che questa sia la soluzione che meglio si adatta! Poi come dicevi, dato che si tratta di una traduzione simultanea, al momento vedrò come rendere al meglio, anche se la tua soluzione è davvero perfetta! Grazie!


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì mimmi... in realtà la persona che giudica la sua traduzione dovrebbe sapere che la frase un po' di tempo fa si riferiva ai manicomi.

Comunque la tua frase mi sembra una buona opzione!


----------



## mimmi

Ops, é vero: voi avete guardato sul forum spagnolo-francese..scusami.

E, visto che dovrá giudicare una traduzione, bisogna pensare che sará una persona "colta", che conosce l'origine di questa frase fatta...non come me....

Fragolina, fai come hai detto: tieniti le due possibilitá, quella della traduzione piú letterale e quella dell'adattamento alla lingua italiana con il proverbio di sabrinita.

Baci,

Mimmi


----------



## bwprius

Ciao!

Chiedo permesso per scrivere il mio primo messaggio su questo forum (scusate il mio italiano, sono tedesco!).

Mi interessa molto la traduzione o interpretazione della frase di questo thread.

Nel mio parere, sebbene la frase abbia una "storia" ed un origine che non conoscevo, oggi in Spagna la frase si usa per descrivere più o meno il seguente, gioccando con il significato diverso dei verbi "ser" ed "estar".

Secondo me, la frase (di solito e indipendente dal contesto) significa:
 
Non sono importanti tutti quelli che ci sono, 
e neanche ci sono tutti quelli che sono importanti.

"ni son todos los que están" sarebbe: 
non sono importanti tutti quelli che ci sono (in un posto, una riunione etc.)

"ni están todos los que son" sarebbe:
non ci sono (in un posto, una riunione etc.) tutti quelli che sono importanti

O, detto di un'altra maniera:

Non tutti quelli che sono presenti hanno un'importanza o una relazione con il sogetto dell'atto pubblico in cuestione
e non tutti quelli che hanno un'importanza o una relazione con il sogetto dell'atto pubblico in cuestione sono presenti.

Non sono sicuro se questo punto è stato detto nel thread.

bwprius


----------



## chlapec

Ese es el sentido general, en efecto.

En este caso, ¿no podría valer (quizás es demasiado simple):
"C'è qualcuno di troppo ma anche c'è qualcuno che manca (che non c'è)"?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En principio bwprius tiene razón, pero me temo que no en este contexto. En este caso no habla de la importancia de la gente, si no de la contabilización de los parados. Quiere decir que en los registros oficiales (el INEM) no todos los que están registrados están en el paro y, sobre todo, que muchos que realmente están parados no están registrados en el INEM. En los tiempos de la entrevista la diferencia entre los parados reales y los registrados estaba entre 500.000 y 1.000.000 de personas.

Como sabéis el italiano no es mi fuerte, pero si no queda mal la traducción literal, me quedaría con la de mimmi.

Saludos.

Ant


----------

